# Julidochromis dickfeldi



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I brought 3 of these today, they seem ok a little shy but thats what I expect for a few days.

I would like some info on these, how to sex, how will I know if I have a pair and how to breed? Any advice and help would be appericated.

They are in a 2'x1'x1' tank by themselves.

Here are a couple of pics to help



























Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lots of rocks and caves. Look to see if any like to stay together and chase the other one away.
If you do get a pair make sure no other fish are in the tank or they will most likely be killed.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok, thats a start. I have pipes in the tank atm due to having ugf (I got everything for free, so thats what I'm using), an airstone and heater. There are a couple of live plants in there as well.

I have 2 that are lighter in colour compared to the other one. Not sure why that would be. The 2 in the middle pic are staying relativly close to one another but I think thats due to a new environment.

They have the tank to themselves as mentioned in my first post, so no other fish can be killed, if I am lucky to get a pair then the other fish will be put in another tank.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

cool little fish....did u get the fish with the setup?


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

No i brought these yesterday. These little guys are my starting point. I went on a 70 mile round trip to get them. They weren't a bad price either Â£18.50 for all 3.

These are the guys that I'll breed. I javen't seen them in my local area.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

how big will they get?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

oops double post


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

4" max, which I think is an ideal size for most people to have in their tanks.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

just thinking, whats the ideal temperture for these guys to get them breeding?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Julies will change color with mood, so don't worry about the darker vs. lighter ones. My julies breed in rock caves and large conch shells, always somewhere with multiple exits.

Sexing? After they are older and paired, you may notice that the female is larger and more bossy. 
These fish are easily vented to tell sex, but are considered monomorphic (male and female look the same).

Temperature? As with most Tangs, anywhere between 74-78 degrees works well.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Folk do not seem able to agree on this one. I have not kept em myself but it is reported that this species is rather odd for a Julie (may even be renamed/described as a Chalinochromis according to some or given its own genus as it does not fit well there either) in that the male is larger than the female.

I read elsewhere
"Dickfeldi seem to fall in between the giants Julies (J. regani and J. marlieri) and the dwarf Julies (J. transcriptus and J. ornatus) and usually are around 10 cm. (4 inches), the males are typically larger than females."
Not that I know which version is correct as I have never sexed a pair.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks triscuit, someone with info.

I need to get more pipes to put in. I know its unnatural but I have ugf and the weight of slate rocks will hinder the filtering system but this isn't an issue. I'm just going to let them settle in.

What sort of food, I have floating cichlid pellets and some frozen glassworm and daphine. Is there anything else that I'll need to put in like and veg?


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

24Tropheus is correct in the description of J. dickfeldi.
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok so I still have a dickifeldi (even if it's a mix of the above). I like them. Sorry 24Tropheus your post wasn't there when I posted. Intersting stuff.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

24Tropheus said:


> Folk do not seem able to agree on this one. I have not kept em myself but it is reported that this species is rather odd for a Julie (may even be renamed/described as a Chalinochromis according to some or given its own genus as it does not fit well there either) in that the male is larger than the female.
> 
> I read elsewhere
> "Dickfeldi seem to fall in between the giants Julies (J. regani and J. marlieri) and the dwarf Julies (J. transcriptus and J. ornatus) and usually are around 10 cm. (4 inches), the males are typically larger than females."
> Not that I know which version is correct as I have never sexed a pair.


I doubt they'll give it its own genus.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Do they normally like to stay in the corner of the tank near the surface when you first get them. Just curious. I assume that this is just cos their not sure whats going on.


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

Julidochromis can be fed on flake and pelleted food but dont seem to want to come to the surface to eat so you have to find a way to sink the food. I like to feed mine frozen food to condition them to spawn 1-2 times a week.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

What sort of frozen food drungil14?


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

I feed mysis and brine.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I have glassworm, bloodworms and daphine (probably not spelt right).

When you first got yours, did they stay in the corner near the surface?


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Darkside, have you kept them, they don't act like the rest of the Julies. To finish the "quote" of information from 24Tropheus, which is from Ad Konings, they seem to be a bridge between Julidochromis and Chalinochromis.
I have had both different Julidochromis and Chalinochromis and J. dickfeldi has both traits and differences of both of them.
While Julidochromis will sometimes tolerate extra females (I even had a reverse trio of J. transcriptus) in their tank, J. dickfeldi, like Chalinochromis, will not tolerate extras when they have paired up. Unlike Chalinochromis the pair bond of the J. dickfeldi stays strong even when they are not breeding. There are a number of other examples, but the important thing for bigcatsrus is that two are hanging out together, and hopefully are starting to develop a pair bond.
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

All of those foods should be fine. I also only got three and didnt think I was going to get a pair. There was always one fish up in the corner. One day I couldnt find the bullied one and I looked behind the tank and it was dead. I was upset but then a few weeks later the other two formed a bond and spawned.

The only fish I had in the corners was the bullied one not all three. Maybe you dont have enough structure in the tank for them to feel secure. But I dont know what you have in there besides pipes.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Daniel, I assumed that they are hanging by one another is due to a new environment. They now seem to be in their own places. 2 up in either end of the tank near the surface and one in and out of the pipes, guessing find their home in the piping. I can only assume that the 2 that are in the corners are a little stressed and find it safe where they are. Any thoughts?


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Its just 5 pipes atm, I do have a terrorcotta pot thats sitting in water atm due to it bleeding orange and that will go in the tank when its stopped bleeding. Like I have said before I can't put slate or rocks due to ugf being in there. The pot has been cut in half to minimise the weight on the gravel and keep holes open for the ugf. Is there anything else that I can use thats light?


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

I have found that PVC tubes make the best hiding places for Julies, just use lots of them. I just learned a new trick of hanging PVC tubes at the top of the tank by using fishing line around the tube and taping the line to the outside of the tank. I wish I could remember what name my friend Frank uses on this forum, so I could give him proper credit for the idea.
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

So do I forget the pot and put loads of piping in the tank instead?

I have been watching them for a while and one seems to be going to the ohers and ust nudging the others, is this a sign of aggression? 2 are around the 2" mark and the other is 1.5".


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

You can leave the pot in, just add more tubing.
If it's just nudging I wouldn't worry too much, but keep an eye out for bite marks and torn fins. It will take as little as a few days to over a week for them to settle down, watch for over aggression, and see that they are all eating.
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Daniel.... I have a trio of these ( not the midnights ). They will tolerate extras and breed with them !

I use conch shells for them to breed in.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I've kept these for years and also found that they tolerate extras.


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Well in my experience every time I have had a trio the pair would kill or beat on the extra so I would have to remove the extra fish. This has happen at least six times that I can remember. Sarah as you know I still consider keeping fish as much an art as a science, so what has worked for me, or not, may be different for someone else.
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

oh... I wasn't saying that at all Daniel....

Just pointing out that it does happen.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok got up this morning and checked to see if all fish are ok.

While sorting out food for the baby plecs and baby mollies my bf noticed that one of the dickfeldi's was being nipped, so I have now taken that particular one out and put in their own tank. Seems to have taken to the pipes I have in the tanks, which never did while in with the rest. The other 2 are in the original tank but one is still hiding up in the top corner of the tank. The 2 that are in the original tank were the ones that stayed by one anothers side.

My question now is what do I do with the one thats in the tank by itself, do I get another one and see if they pair off or just leave in the tank by itself?


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

With my "extra" fish... I try and find good home for them. Usually I bring them to a fish club....

If you don't have a local club you can always see if a store will take them...


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok no local fish clubs about so the only thing to do is to see if I can swap for another one hopefully.

I'm guessing the 2 that are left in the tank will be ok, even though ne is still hiding up in th ecorner near the surface?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

That's a classic sign of aggression. Keep an eye on them, things may not be so peachy.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok thats not what i would like but these things happen. I'm planning on put loads more plant pots piping in the tanks and see how it goes from there.

I have a friend on route atm with some, I'll put them in after cleaning them and let you guys know what the outcome is.

Would I be able to put the lone one back in the tank once pots and pipes are in?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

You are best off getting a couple more julies. Trying to get a compatible pair by starting with only three is difficult. Of course, that does mean that you'd have to re-home all the rejects. Sometimes, local fish stores will take them back. But, once you've invested in getting a stable, breeding pair, you can usually recoup some of your losses by trading/selling fry.

If getting more julies isn't an option, I would remove the aggressor, and put the other 2 back in for a week or two. Let the sub-dominant fish settle in and chose territories (with all the extra hiding places you can provide). Then, you can try adding the aggressor back in.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Before reading what you have said triscuit I had made my mind up by taking the other one out and putting it with the first one I took out, low and behold started investigating the tank and its surroundings, which never did in the other tank. Also eating. The first one I put in still hasn't had anythig to eat.

There has been a little body shake (literally little) from the first one that went in but nothing else. I will obviously keep a close eye on the 2, just to make sure nothing else happens. If I have no luck with getting a pair then I will have to speak to the LFS and see what arrangements can be made with them. Keeping my fingers crossed that this doesn't happen. I'm now in the process of sorting out pots and pipes for hiding places.


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Your LFS seems very accommodating, see if they can bring another 3 J. dickfeldi. As Triscuit said it very difficult to get a pair with starting with only 3 fish. Six fish has always been the magic number for me when trying to get a pair. His suggestions on what to do if you only can work with the three you have are very good suggestions. Good luck, and keep us informed!
Remember we are just giving you our suggestions and our experiences, as Sarah and Darkside pointed out, they have had different experiences then I have had, that is what makes this forum so great is that we can exchange those experiences to help each other.
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm going to try with the 3 that I have and see how that goes. I'm not the one to give up that easily. I will certainly keep you guys informed.

Things aren't looking the best atm, the one that I put on with the first one was taken out and that seems t be the same as when all 3 were together.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Right, I have now put more pots and pipes in the tank.

I decided that the 2 I took out from the original tank were to go back in this tank. I'm now going to leave it for a few weeks and let them do the work. If I don't succeed with a pair then I will get another 3, put them in the tank and let them do the work.

I don't know if I have done the right thing for them?!


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

*Update*

I was thinking about what people have said to me about adding more numbers, so yesterday I went to the LFS to get some more Julies. I took the only 5 that they had left so now the total number of Julies is at 8. I'm hoping to get a pair out of these.

Here are some pics.
Full tank shot




































Before going to get these my bf asked if he could have some socks, started running upsatirs to get these and in the process I managed to whack my big toe on the stairs, heard a snap clicking sound and thought I just bruised it, walked around the LFS, brought the fish and came home. Sorted the fish out and checked my toe as I was in alot of pain, this is waht I saw (warning don't look if easily grossed out!)









The result, I broke my big toe. Now having to be careful while doing wc.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Have I done the right thing for these fish??????


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

When trying to obtain a pair it's best to start out with quite a few....

So yes, you did the right thing.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you, how will I know when I get pair? I know its early days so not expecting it to be straight away.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

With Julidochromis it's quite easy to tell...

Two will stay very close and guard a small area ( probably the PVC ).... the others will be swimming or jumping for their lives.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I'll keep an eye on then and see how things go. Hopefully I have a pair maybe 2 pairs.

At what length do they start to sexually mature? I have that varies between 1.5" - 2.5" maybe 3".


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

I got my J. Ornatus at about 3/4" or an inch and have raised 6 of them together. At the largest being close to 2" I have seen what appears to be some pairing attempts, although with 6 fish in the 55, they are still co inhabiting much of the same area. I definitely have 2 fish that prefer each others company. I haven't seen much aggression yet, so I still assume that a pair bond has not been set in stone.

I've read of some people getting spawns with 2" julies before.

BTW. nice toe. Hope yours heals up quicker than mine (I had issues with pain for 2 years!)


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I'll just keep a close eye on them. It's still early days as I only got the other 5 yesterday. It'll just be my luck that I don't get a pair.

Thanks, I actually didn't realise how much your big toe was used. Its my first broken bone in 25 years. Pain I should be able to handle once its healed (going through back physio). If the pain hasn't fully gone by the end of the week, I might go tot the docs.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Its been a week now and thought I'd share how these guys were getting on.

They seemed to have settled in nicely, little skittish sometimes but not as much when I first got them. There seems to be some signs of pairs forming but it maybe early days still. I say pairs as 2 big caves seem to chase out the rest.


----------

